# Dumb question: does a tank have a front and back?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm still working through my basic setup! This is just a plain old rectangular tank- 20 gallon long.

Tried to get my lights working- I had a used strip light but one side the bulb wouldn't light. Bought a new bulb, no go. Put in a new starter, no good. The screws are all rusty and there is also corrosion (blue-green crud) on the plug so I decided better to scrap it. I went to the store for a new strip light but the two stores nearby, didn't have the size long enough. I don't want to wait to order online because my live plants have been a few days w/out light already and i don't want them to die on me.

So I bought a full hood- Aqueon deulxe (my glass hinged cover didn't have a plastic skirt on the back- what's that called? so I needed that other part too anyways) and replaced the bulb with a T12 20watt 600-lumen plant-and-aquarium (or so advertised) bulb from hardware store. I hope this is good for my plants.

My question though, is - when I put the hood on the tank, it doesn't close smoothly. The front lid catches. There is a tiny gap- sixteenth inch if any- if I push it back a little so it doesn't snag. I look close and there's little plastic tabs on the edge of the aquarium frame- one on each corner and one in the middle, only on this side. Are those supposed to be situated in the front of the aquarium, or the back to support the skirt of the hood? I suppose it doesn't matter if there's a little gap but the snugness bugs me and I'd rather it opens easily- to the point that I feel like I ought to empty all the water yet _again_ and turn the tank around (which would involve rearranging all the plants/decor to be how I like as well). Am I obsessed with detail or what?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

some tanks kinda do.. if theres a tank manufacturers label then that's the front, if one side is exactly he same as the other then there is no front


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

There's no label. I'll just live with having a small gap in the front. It does get my hand wet when I open the lid, because condensation is gathering on the front edge of the lid there. But a little humidity in the air won't hurt in this apt (very dry air in winter) and I guess it's not enough of a gap to evaporate a lot of the water quickly?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some tanks have thicker trim in places. The narrow spot goes in the back for HOB. But tanks aren't all the same size, either. A different brand can have different dimensions.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

What is HOB?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hang-On-Back. Tanks do have a front & back. Look at the trim on the top, looking down from above the tank. The back side usually has little notches near the corners. Many light lids have little pegs which fit into them.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just looked again. No notches- just these little tabs on what is now the front...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

turn the lid round and see if it makes a difference.... if it does you may need to spin it round


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion. Yes, it did make a noticeable difference. So today I will be yet again breaking down my setup. Bah. 

Well, at least I'm doing it now before the fish are in there!


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Done turning it around. Figure after all that trouble maybe I should post a picture-


----------



## Blackfinshark (Nov 4, 2013)

my tank has no front or back. the lid does though. lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you! I have a ways to go still. Want to add more plants before I get the fish...


----------

